# Looking for Current Non-Ethanol Source



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm looking for a source for non-ethanol fuel in close proximity to Crestview, FL. Most of the locators that I've found online seem to be out of date. I'd like to find 91+ octane, but I'll really take what I can get.

Smitty


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking what does the non ethanol do?


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ethanol fuel causes problem with some of my older engines. I have a gas engine powered air compressor and the alcohol messes up the float in the carb. Everything that I own runs better on straight gas.

Smitty


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Im curious to know about places around crestview as well. Why does FL have ethanol as opposed to other states? Basically you get better performance on straight gas than it being dilluted or wacked with ethanol.


----------



## Fishhead1 (Nov 15, 2011)

The only place I know of is in Milton. The Local Yokel on the corner of Highway () and Ward Basin Road. Thay have a seperate pump on the side that has ethanol free gas. It is a little higher but I think it is worth it in my boat.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Check out the thread about non-ethanol fuel destin...several members have chimed in about other places as well...closest I know of to crestview is Gatlin Lumber on Eglin Pkwy in FWB.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

devndeb said:


> Check out the thread about non-ethanol fuel destin...several members have chimed in about other places as well...closest I know of to crestview is Gatlin Lumber on Eglin Pkwy in FWB.


Repost from non-ethanol fuel destin, Gatlin Lumber is $.70 higher than another place 20 miles away pending how far you want to go. I paid $3.56 for 91 octaine ethanol free at Pure in Gulf Breeze next to Camping World, the same day I called Gatlin Lumber and it was about $4.23 for the same grade. You would save $10.00 for 15 gallons just driving the extra distance. Obviously if you stock up with extra portable storage tanks then you'll save more and make less frequent trips.

It'll take you 30 minutes to Gatlin Lumber, about 45 minutes to Pure if you come down 87.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

w street pensacola pure station, 91 octane, no more cheap crap in my boats, 3 trips, 1000.00 per trip


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

Just FYI for whoever, stations I know have non-eth.

Gee Willies - Hwy. 29 in Cantonment
J & J of N.W. Fla - Hwy. 4 in Jay - 93 Octane, I believe
The Country Store - Damascus, Al. - 87 Octane, I believe

Edit: These are not station's I service. J & J is actually a competitor of mine who owns his own station. I'll update if I find more I call on who already sell non ethanol.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I might take a ride up into AL to see if there is anything right across the state line too.

Smitty


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Is the Pure station on W st. straight gas or does it have eth in it?


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Also, the BP station at off I-10 at the Scenic Hwy. exit has a non-ethanol pump. In Milton, I always get non-eth gas from the Local Yokel and have had zero problems with it. They sell alot so it's probably pretty fresh.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

wackydaddy said:


> Repost from non-ethanol fuel destin, Gatlin Lumber is $.70 higher than another place 20 miles away pending how far you want to go. I paid $3.56 for 91 octaine ethanol free at Pure in Gulf Breeze next to Camping World, the same day I called Gatlin Lumber and it was about $4.23 for the same grade. You would save $10.00 for 15 gallons just driving the extra distance. Obviously if you stock up with extra portable storage tanks then you'll save more and make less frequent trips.
> 
> It'll take you 30 minutes to Gatlin Lumber, about 45 minutes to Pure if you come down 87.


I live right by Gatlin and I don't buy their gas anymore. They are easily $0.70 a gallon more than anywhere else plus they close at 5pm and don't open on the weekends. When your boat holds 200gallons that $0.70 makes a big difference.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Have you checked out this site? http://www.pure-gas.org/


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Yes*



Trucker said:


> Is the Pure station on W st. straight gas or does it have eth in it?


They have one pump that has 100% gas, but be careful! Don't leave your keys in the ignition and don't go there after dark. It is a shady neighborhood.

The Parade station on the SE corner of New Warrington & Jackson has 2 pumps with 100% gas. It is a much safer neghborhood. I buy all my gas for outboards, lawn mowers, air compressors, pressure washers etc. there. I fill up my Chevy truck there as I get 16% better mileage on 100% gas.They appreciate your business. Tell Skip, you saw them reccommended on PFF.


----------



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

there is a discount tobacco store in atmore alabama that has ethanol free gas just bought it for 3.44


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Just topped off the tank at Local Yokel in Milton. Price has jumped big time. $4.15. Pretty soon beer will be cheaper than gas.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn I need to top off and stock up!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Damn I need to top off and stock up!


With gas or beer?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Beer for now


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I just filled a bunch of cans at the Pure station next to Camping World on Hwy 98 today. $4.15 per gallon.

Smitty


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

1956_4x4 said:


> I just filled a bunch of cans at the Pure station next to Camping World on Hwy 98 today. $4.15 per gallon.
> 
> Smitty


 That's the cheapest place I've found in the area trailered or not.


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Pure gas station by gulf breeze zoo


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

Disclaimer - I do work for this company. Just wanted to share that you can get 87 non-ethanol in Century, Fl. It is cheaper than the 89 at the stations. I still use the 89 from Gee Willie's in my boat simply because by the time I run up from 9 mile to Century, the 89 is cheaper. We do deliver, but it wouldn't be cost effective for anything < 500 gallons.


----------

